# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Indesit] I6VMC6A - Θερμοστάτης

## fanisb

Έχω αυτήν την κουζίνα:
http://www.indesit.gr/i/mageirikhe/k...-60-ek/f084289

Προσπαθώντας λοιπόν να καθαρίσω τον φούρνο, κούνησα τον αισθητήρα που βρίσκεται στην κορυφή του φούρνου (βλ. συνημμένη φωτογραφία) και έσπασε η βάση στήριξής του. Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται κρεμασμένος αλλά πριν, ήταν στην κορυφή, απλώς επειδή έσπασε η βάση του, η μύτη του αισθητήρα ακουμπούσε στην αντίσταση του grill.

Όταν στη συνέχεια άναψε το grill, ο αισθητήρας φαίνεται ακούμπησε πάνω στην αντίσταση του grill και φαντάζομαι ότι χάλασε. Εξωτερικά δε φαίνεται να έχει ζημιά, αλλά πλέον δεν σταματάει να λειτουργεί ο φούρνος. Ο διακόπτης ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας, δίνει σήμα να σβήσει ο φούρνος μόνο στη θέση λίγο κάτω από τους 60οC (σαν να είναι δηλαδή πάντα κρύος).

Τι μπορεί να συνέβη στον θερμοστάτη; Και πως τον αλλάζω; Χρειάζεται να βρω κάποιον συγκεκριμένο κωδικό; Βλέπω υπάρχουν μιας και δύο επαφών. Που θα βρω τι χρειάζομαι εγώ;

Θα εκτιμήσω κάθε άμεση βοήθεια γιατί η οικογένεια έχει μείνει μόνο με φαγητό κατσαρόλας...

----------


## fanisb

Update. Έλυσα πλάτη και αφαίρεσα το "πούρο" και τον θερμοστάτη ο οποίος κουμπώνει πάνω στο μπουτόν ελέγχου θερμοκρασίας.
Οπτικά φαίνεται να έχει παραμορφωθεί ελαφρώς το "πούρο". Έχει χάσει την ευθυγραμμία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpgΜην το αντικαταστήσεις πιθανά δεν έχει πρόβλημα και δεν πειράζει αν δεν είναι ευθύγραμμο το πούρο .
Η συμπεριφορά του θερμοστάτη 60C είναι φυσιολογική όταν δεν είναι στην θέση του , εις μακρόν θα αποδίδει αντίστοιχα , απλά δεν πρέπει να είναι στον αέρα , και το σωστό αποτέλεσμα θα έρθει όταν είναι στην σωστή θέση του.

----------


## fanisb

Όταν τον δούλεψα και δεν έκοβε τη λειτουργία του φούρνου, δεν  ήταν στον αέρα όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.
Ήταν στη θέση του, απλώς λόγω του ότι έσπασε το κλιπάκι που τον κρατάει σχεδόν σε επαφή με την άνω εσωτερική επιφάνεια του φούρνου, κρεμόταν σε απόσταση 1cm από την σωστή θέση του.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να στηρίζεται και στα 2 κλιπ . Εάν ακουμπάει και στον τοίχο ακόμη καλύτερα .
Όταν το πούρο είναι στον αέρα και π.χ. η θερμοκρασία αέρα φτάσει 1η στους 200C ο θερμοστάτης θα σβήσει στους 60C (για την 1η φορά ) και όσο αργότερα μαζεύει το πούρο την θερμοκρασία θα κόβει και συντομότερα , απλά καθυστερεί στην αρχή .

Όταν το πούρο δεν είναι στον αέρα και εφάπτεται σε κάτι (κλιπ / τοιχώματα ) κλέβει από αυτά επιπλέον θερμοκρασία που αποθηκεύτηκε σε αυτά τα μέταλλα και θα κόψει νωρίτερα . (αργότερα στην αρχή και συντομότερα όταν θα ζεσταθούν και τα μέταλλα ) .
Είναι μηχανικός θερμοστάτης και έχει κάποια ελαστικότητα συμπεριφοράς / δεν είναι σένσορας που δεν χαμπαριάζει από τέτοια .
Π.χ. ηλεκτρικό σίδερο / το ανάβεις κρύο / το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι ότι ζεσταίνεται η αντίσταση λειτουργεί περισσότερη ώρα μέχρι να κόψει την 1η φορά / κόβει συντομότερα τις επόμενες φορές / το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι σωστό/ αν βρεις τρύπα στο πουκάμισο , τότε το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι σωστό . Κάπως έτσι πάει .

----------


## fanisb

Καλημέρα. Ξανασυνέδεσα τον θερμοστάτη και τον στήριξα κοντά στο τοίχωμα, στην αρχική του θέση, αλλά εδώ και 20 λεπτά που δουλεύει ο φούρνος, δεν έχει αλλάξει καθόλου το σημείο στο οποίο ο ρυθμιστής θερμοκρασίας κόβει το ρεύμα. Είναι σταθερά λίγο κάτω από τους 60oC, ενώ μόλις ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί και ο ανεμιστήρας που ξεκινάει όταν ανέβει πολύ η θερμοκρασία.

Σκέφτομαι μήπως εχθές που δούλεψα το grill με τον θερμοστάτη να ακουμπάει επάνω του, μήπως του προκάλεσε ζημιά.

Επίσης, θα μπορέσω να βρω κλιπάκια; Τα δικά μου έσπασαν μόλις τα πίεσα λιγάκι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χαλασμένος πρέπει να είναι , άλλαξε τον



> Σκέφτομαι μήπως εχθές που δούλεψα το grill με τον θερμοστάτη να ακουμπάει επάνω του, μήπως του προκάλεσε ζημιά.


Πως υποτίθεται μπορεί να του προκαλέσει ζημιά , αφού λογικά αν το πούρο αισθανθεί κάποια όρια θερμοκρασία θα κόψει καίρια .
Μπορεί με το τράβηγμα που έκανες να έσπασε το σύρμα του πούρου και έχασε το μέσο που έχει εσωτερικά (το ότι έκοβε στους 60C ήταν το μηχανικό off και όχι εξαρτώμενο από το πούρο ) .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=51&m=240&l=1

----------


## fanisb

Τον αντικατέστησα. Προφανώς ο παλιός χάλασε κατά τη διάρκεια του καθαρίσματος.
Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: Ο εργοστασιακός έγραφε πάνω 260οC ενώ αυτός που προμηθεύτηκα (link) λέει 250οC. Η διαφορά αυτή είναι ασήμαντη, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι (ακαδημαϊκά) το πως επηρεάζει.
Όταν δηλαδή επιλέγω στην κουζίνα π.χ. 200oC, με τον εργοστασιακό θερμοστάτη θα έπρεπε ο φούρνος να έχει 200oC. Με τον νέο θερμοστάτη, στην αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση, η θερμοκρασία του φούρνου θα είναι 210oC ;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτά ειναι τα όρια λειτουργίας του.ο παλιός έψηνε μέχρι και 260°.ο νέος μέχρι  250°

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν δηλαδή επιλέγω στην κουζίνα π.χ. 200oC, με τον εργοστασιακό θερμοστάτη θα έπρεπε ο φούρνος να έχει 200oC. Με τον νέο θερμοστάτη, στην αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση, η θερμοκρασία του φούρνου θα είναι 210oC ;


190C επειδή ο νέος θερμοστάτης είναι κατά 10C μικρότερος σε κάθε ίδια αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση.

----------


## fanisb

> 190C επειδή ο νέος θερμοστάτης είναι κατά 10C μικρότερος σε κάθε ίδια αντίστοιχη ρύθμιση.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό λέει η λογική.

Έκανα δοκιμή με θερμόμετρο φούρνου τοποθετημένο στη μεσαία θέση της σχάρας, στο κέντρο της σχάρας. Άναψα τον φούρνο και ανέβαζα σταδιακά τη θερμοκρασία κατά 10oc περιμένοντας πολύ ώρα σε κάθε ρύθμιση ώστε να σταθεροποιείται η θερμοκρασία.

Η ένδειξη του θερμομέτρου συμβαδίζει με τη ρύθμιση του φούρνου σε όλες τις θερμοκρασίες (πχ ρύθμιση 180, πραγματική θερμοκρασία κυμαίνεται 170 ~ 190 με το άναψε - σβήσε).

Διαφορά είδα μόνο στη ρύθμιση 220oc στην οποία το θερμόμετρο δίνει πάντα διακύμανση από 220-235oC.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή το ψάχνεις το θέμα με τις θερμοκρασίες , άμα θέλεις το κάνεις με ρύθμιση στους 120C να αποδίδει για 300C
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcsAk9tYLq8
Αν στην φτιάξω εγώ θα σου κάνω δώρο και τα κατάλληλα γάντια για να βγάζεις το φαγητό.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cra-cWr97z4

----------


## fanisb

:Biggrin:   Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σε κάθε απορία μου!

----------


## Bullac

fanisb εχω την ίδια κουζίνα και πλέον πρόβλημα με τον θερμοστατη επίσης.
Για να τον αφαιρέσεις λύνεις την πλάτη μόνο? 
Έβγαλες μήπως το πάνελ με τους διακόπτες ή τυχόν το γυαλί με τις εστίες?
Θελω να ασχοληθώ απο εβδομάδα και οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη...

----------


## fanisb

Ξεβίδωσα το γυαλί με τις εστίες από πίσω και το ανασήκωσα χωρίς να το από πίσω μόνο (επειδή δεν βρήκα πως απελευθερώνεται από εμπρός).
Αρκεί όμως η ανασήκωσή του από πίσω. Βλέπεις το σημείο που εισέρχεται μέσα στον φούρνο το σύρμα του θερμοστάτη και επίσης, έχεις πρόσβαση να αφαιρέσεις τον θερμοστάτη από το κυκλικό κουμπί ρύθμισης.
Θα χρειαστεί να αφαιρέσεις από εμπρός το κυκλικό ρυθμιστή τραβώντας τον προς τα έξω για να αποκαλυφθούν οι βίδες που στερεώνουν τον θερμοστάτη.
Εύκολη διαδικασία. Αν χρειαστείς κάτι επιπλέον, μου λες.
Τι πρόβλημα παρουσιάζει ο δικός σου;

----------


## Bullac

Αρχίζει τις τελευταίες μέρες και 2-3 φορές έκαψε το φαγητό πολυ γρήγορα.  Πιθανολογώ οτι ειναι απο τον θερμοστατη και οτι δεν δινει εντολη να μην θερμαινει περισσοτερο η αντισταση.
Τον περιστροφικο διακοπτη της θερμοκρασίας απλα τον τραβαω? 
Δεν χρειάστηκε δηλαδη να βγαλεις το πάνελ εμπρος?

----------


## fanisb

Ναι, αφαιρείται τραβηχτά προς τα έξω ο περιστροφικός επιλογέας θερμοκρασίας. Και μπαίνει μετά με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Το πάνελ δεν το αφαίρεσα. Ίσως να ήταν πιο εύκολη η διαδικασία εάν αφαιρεθεί, αλλά και πάλι απλώς ανασηκώνοντας τις εστίες από πίσω, είχα αρκετό χώρο να δουλέψω για να αντικαταστήσω τον θερμοστάτη πίσω από το πάνελ.

----------


## Bullac

Τελεια. Οποτε βρω χρόνο θα την φτιάξω. Σε Ευχαριστώ!

----------

